# GIF : SAME REACTION for Fedor's last 3 opponents



## adobostreak (Apr 8, 2007)

See what they did there ?


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

lol 

you win plus 1 internet


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

all hail the king....the king of kings:thumb02:


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

vaj3000 said:


> all hail the king....the king of kings:thumb02:


 come on, Jesus would KO Fedor


----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

I thought the .gifs were going to show Fedor raising his fist waist high (in victory). Something I noticed he does, after dropping guys.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

When Fedor wins he does this face:


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

lol... they're all wondering what the eff just happened...


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Nice, completely baffled at what just happened to them. They got worked, that is what happened.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

:thumb02:


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

'How the hell did he _do_ that?'


----------



## Soldier16 (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Fatality!!!


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Lol I saved that and emailed it to some people hahaha


----------

